

Who's hiring (Freelance edition) - Apane

If you&#x27;re looking to hire a freelance web developer, designer etc... Post here :)
======
mpierce9447
Recruiting sucks and we are doing everything we can to make it better!

I am Hired's Category leader for "freelance" or Contract work. The product
launch is coming soon. If you are interested, let me know @
matt.pierce@hired.com , we want to build the product around the needs of what
is most important..... the TALENT. Hired.com

------
sjs382
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822817)

